# Monark Silverking.....worth ?????



## djwak59 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi everybody,

This is my first post to the site.  I don't own a classic bike, but I've always thought they looked so cool, and represented the various eras they were from. 

I AM currently building, customizing, a cruiser/beach bike to try to capture some of that nostalgia that I missed out on as a kid. I just turned 50 so I better get those rides in while I can !

I didn't know exactly where to post this, so here goes.....

My mom owns a Monark Silverking that was hers when she was a girl in the 1930s.  I've seen it a few times, it's buried in her garage, I've NEVER seen it standing out on it's own. It's always had clutter around it !  I've been told it has an aluminum frame, and I suppose that's right, it's a dull, grey in color.  Tires are rotted, but as far as I know, it's probably got most, if not all of the original parts.

My mom is in her late 70s and has managed to hold onto it for all these years.  I might try to restore it, but, IF we decided to sell it, does anyone out there know what it might be worth ??

Any replies are welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 2, 2009)

we'll need some more information. is it a girls bike? and there are a couple different models, a photo or two would help with establishing which one you have. most of the Aluminum Silverkings are 24" so it may be small depending on your size. you didn't mention if you're a girl or boy at heart so I don't want to assume whether you might want a girls or boys bike. the silverkings are cool and pretty collectible, if it works out size and gender wise, I recommend keeping it and enjoying it as a neat bike and as a wonderful piece of family memories.
Scott


----------



## Notinmylivingroom (Jan 2, 2009)

*Also in Northwest Indiana???*

Where are you located in Northwest Indiana, I am in Hobart and would love to see the Monark.  I have quite a few bikes in my collection.  My most recent purchase is a Grant's "The Wheel".  I was going to sell it but I think I am going to keep it.  But anyway, pm me your phone number or address and we can talk.  I would love some company going to Indy for the bike show in February.  Thanks Brad


----------



## djwak59 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for the replies so far.

As far as the questions go, first off, I'm a guy, and I'm pretty sure it's a girls bike.  I believe it IS a 24" but possibly not, as I said, I haven't seen it completely free of SOME kind of clutter ! There's always been a tarp or old blanket over the front, sometimes over the back, a box or two pushed up next to it !  

What I DO remember though was just this past summer I was at my moms garage, and I could see the front part of the bike.  The front fender, handlebars, headbadge. The neck/stem, had some amazing scrollwork design on it !  One of these days soon, I'll have to pull it out of the garage and really look it over. For the member living in Hobart, the bike is not in Indiana, it's at my moms' in the western suburbs of Chicago.

I had planned on taking some pictures this past Fall for possibly listing it on Ebay. When I finally do take them, I'll post them on this site.  I won't be doing any auction though until I know a little bit more of what I've got. 

Thanks again for the replies and insight.

See ya.


----------



## Classicriders (Jan 3, 2009)

Sounds like a Wingbar.


----------



## djwak59 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi classicriders,  

I'll admit, I'm ignorant on this, what's a "wingbar" ?

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## JRE (Jan 3, 2009)

Monark made several styles of Aluminum bikes. You'res sounds like the top of the line wingbar model.


----------



## AntonyR (Jan 3, 2009)

Who's talking about a Wingbar? He mentioned that it has a Torrington stem (scrollwork on the neck/stem) which was common on those. A little girl wouldn't be owning or riding a Wingbar. Seriously.


----------



## Classicriders (Jan 3, 2009)

I was thinking of a girls wingbar, with the area around the head tube.   If a girl woudn't be owning, riding a Wingbar, then why did they make a girls model?
http://www.nostalgic.net/search/wingbar.htm


----------



## JRE (Jan 3, 2009)

I've had several Silverking girls bikes that where different models. If you put the seat down all the way a small girl could fit on it. Sounds like a relly cool bike DJWAK59 and I'd love to see some pictures of it.


----------



## djwak59 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi everybody,

Wow, I seemed to have really sparked some interest in this post !

Classicriders, I checked out the link you provided with the 3 pictures of the bike.  I DO know that my moms bike is the dull grey color of the last 2 pics. It is NOT polished like the pic of the first bike in the link.
At first, I thought the bike in the middle might be what my mom has.  So I gave her a call, and she says it IS a girls model, and 24".
So, I'd say the bike more closely resembles the LAST picture of the three.

I'll post some pics when I get them. 

Thanks for the replies !

See ya.


----------



## djwak59 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Monark Silver King.....worth ?*

Hi everybody,

Well, I was finally able to get up to my moms place and bought the bike back with me. The weather was very nice today, so I took the bike out and cleaned it up a little for some pictures. I don't mind sayin', it looks pretty good for its' age !

I'll be glad to answer what questions I can, if you have any, feel free to let me know as much as possible about this bike. If it were a mens bike, I'd keep it for myself and restore it to ride ! I hope the pictures come out alright, let me know if not and I'll try again, but I'm not too good when it comes to sizing pictures.

Does anyone have any idea what this bike might be worth ? ?   

Thanks, see ya.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Apr 4, 2009)

*You Will Know Soon*

There is a bike similar to yours
With a few fancy extras on Ebay with no reserve.

Item No.   380115081959

It ends on April 12 that should give you a rough idea of its value


----------



## Classicriders (Apr 5, 2009)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## Herman (Apr 5, 2009)

If you have any daughters or grandaughters I would strongly suguest that you consider keeping this bike in the family,the sentimental value of having an ancestors bike will far outway any money amount that you would get by selling it. I'm sure your mom would be happy too knowing that something that brought her so much happiness will be bringing one of her decendants that same happiness. value-PRICELESS


----------



## djwak59 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi Herman,

As I said in my last post, if it were a boys/mens bike, I'd keep it for myself !  I can agree with ya to a point, but the thing is, it's my MOM who wants to part with it ! 
She told me the other day, about how she used to ride it to go and see my dad before they were married, and how she had to carry it up 3 flights of stairs in the apartment she lived in.  
She's in her later 70s' now and doesn't have alot of money, not that this bike will make her rich.  So for her, she's interested in what this bike can bring to her now.

See ya.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Apr 6, 2009)

*Value...*

It should get anywhere between 300-600 maybe... but I would wait on putting it on ebay because there are 2 or three on there now You might have to wait a while to get your price but hold your ground...It looks like you are missing the headlight and battery tube.. it has the wrong seat, pedals, tire and grips but it would be a really cool bike for someone... and summer is coming


----------



## djwak59 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi aeropsycho,

The seat is actually a Troxell, it has the name on the underside, by the springs.  A neighbor of my moms' put the fake rabbit fur seat cover on it. After I took the pictures, I took that off. The seat is really an off beige color with a split in the vinyl, but not too bad.
The tires are not the originals, they don't even match ! I was planning on putting balloon tires on it before I sell it, but I may leave it the way it is. As far as the grips and pedals, I had no idea those were not original.
I kinda wish that the headlight WAS with the bike, I would keep that for myself !
Thanks for your time and info.


----------

